# Tomorrow we commit our precious Golden to Mother Earth



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Deleted---Sorry about the deletion. She was 11 years old and still a puppy at heart. Playing in the yard chasing a stick then 1 hour later being rushed to the vets because she had collapsed. They drained the fluid from around her heart but 12 days later she had a relapse. I knew the time had come to let her go. That's what makes it so hard. We knew nothing about this before hand. I had taken her for an annual checkup in July and all seemed fine. The vet remarked that she was very robust for her age. 
She was a happy dog and she was a lucky dog. The first 6 years of her life she spent almost every day timber cruising with my son. She was over mountains and through valleys. She was known to all the crew my son worked with and was on a first name basis with them. After 6 years my son's job changed and she could no longer go but she had pulled some ligaments in the stifle on her right leg. We spent 18 months carefully rehabbing her and in the end she was 100% sound again. We then started taking her south with us for the winter. She was a master at being a snowbird and loved running and exploring in the desert as much as the forest. Our son and us have joked that her first 6 years she had a career timber cruising then ended up on work related disability for 18 months before retiring and spending her golden years snowbirding to Arizona. She was a handful her entire life. A lot like having a 3 year old child around. But that's what we loved about her. She is now laid to rest in our garden by a lilac tree. Will we have another? Time will tell. Like her vet said to me about a year ago "once you've had a Golden you won't want anything else".
Thank you for listening


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you, sending love and prayers.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. If you change your mind and want to talk about it, we're here. So many of us have gone thru this...we understand.

Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure why this was deleted, but I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you.
Many of us know what you're going through. 

If you would like to post a tribute to your Golden, we would love to see pictures of him/her and hear all about them. 

I think it also helps with the grieving process, at least it did for me when I had to say goodbye to my boy.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

We just love them so much and I know the pain of losing them is so very hard. It takes your breath away to have to say goodbye. There were days I wasn't sure I would make it without my Allie and it hurt beyond anything I have ever gone through. I am so sorry for your loss..


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry about the deletion. Thanks for the kind words. It is getting better. We are starting to remember the fun times we had for 11 years and not just focus on the difficult last 2 weeks of her life. I reposted her story back at the beginning of this thread so you know her story. This morning we were discussing were she would fit in it the temperament scale. She was totally mellow but on the other hand she was also very confident. She was non aggressive but feared nothing. Anything new to her was something to discover. I never saw her shrink from any new experience no matter how noisy or busy. Thunder and lightning, no problem, fireworks ho, hum. She took life as it came to her. Funny how when they are alive you get annoyed at the bad habits. She could not and would not leave rocks alone. It was a life long struggle to keep her away from rocks. She was obsessed with them. I never did figure it out but I think there was a maternal instinct kicking in there. She would collect them and nuzzle them. She really didn't chew them but it was hard on her teeth and thankfully she never swallowed one. She even collected them from the bottom of the lake. I don't know how they learn to take a breath, dive down and grab a rock. Underwater you could see her gently releasing air from her nose. Just any rock would not do there where only certain rocks that fit her criteria. I've seen 12 rocks lined up on the beach that she had grabbed off the bottom. I thought one day she would drown herself but at least she was having fun. Now those annoying habits don't seem to be annoying anymore it was part of what made us love her.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! It is so hard to go thorough! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! It is so hard to go through! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Our olliver loves rocks as well. Rolls them down the back hill and barks at them. He is a joy to us after we lost our 11 year old heart dog Homer. 
I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like your Angel lived a good full happy life.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. It is incredibly difficult. Sounds like she was an amazing dog and how funny about the rocks. Thanks for sharing its a wonderful story to share. Again I'm so sorry and will tell you it does get easier with time.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She had a wonderful life with your family...I can't imagine a better one. Our girl was cheeky too...it's part of their charm.

I hope another Golden finds you; they bring so much joy with their innocent happiness.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

BTW, I mentioned that our Golden was obsessed with rocks. It was an ongoing thing with her. If you turned your back she would sneak off and find a favorite rock. One thing I meant to mention was that when I laid her to rest I placed a couple of her favorite rocks with her. I know she's a happy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I was going to sugest something along those lines with the rocks but I didn't know if you'd kept any. I wonder what it was about those rocks that held such appeal? I'm sorry for your loss...it eventually gets a bit better with time but it's never easy having to say goodbye...


Pete & Woody


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. It sound like she was an amazing girl. What was her name?


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Her name was "Cheyenne"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheyenne is beautiful name. She was loved so much, it is very hard when you lose your best friend. I will add her name to the list we have here for goldens that left us this year. Again, I am truly sorry for your loss.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-6.html#post3454650

.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry, it's so very hard. Cheyenne must have been a wonderful golden, she brought you a lot of joy and a lot of life. Maybe we all should stop and take the time to notice rocks, I have a basket full of rocks that my Casey found, she loved them too. We are here, we would love to know her better.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Cheyenne. Cheyenne had a wonderful life with you and your family.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm extremely sorry for your loss. Sending positive vibes and great big hugs.


----------



## stillwater (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support. It does help.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cheyenne, I have a feeling she will be finding many rocks at the bridge.

We know when we let these goldens into our lives that one day we are going to have to face the fact that we are going to lose them one day, but even knowing that does not prepare us for the pain and loss that their passing leaves us with. In time you will always remember your girl with a smile,

Run free and sleep softly Cheyenne


----------

